# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Dự Án Mizuki Park Nam Long

## tuanh2378

Tên dự án: Biệt Thự Flora Mizuki Park <https://duanmizukipark.net/flora-mizuki-park-nam-long.html>
Chủ Đầu Tư: Công ty cổ phần đầu tư Nam Long.
Đối tác chiến lược: Hankyu, Nishitetsu.
Vị trí : Đại Lộ Nguyễn Văn Linh – Nam Sài Gòn – Bình Chánh, Khu đô thị Mizuki Park, P. Bình Hưng – Bình chánh – Tp. Hồ chí Minh.
Quy mô: khoảng 37,4 ha ( 180 căn biệt thự Valora Mizuki Park + khoảng 360 căn Nhà phố Valora Mizuki Park + 1080 Căn hộ Flora Mizuki Park, 2160 Căn hộ Ehome Mizuki Park ).
Tổng số Biệt thự Valora Mizuki Park: khoảng 180 căn.
D? án Mizuki Park <https://duanmizukipark.net> gồm biệt thự Valora Mizuki Park và căn hộ Flora Mizuki Park với hàng loạt các tiện ích cao cấp như trường tiểu học 1,2 hecta, 18.000m2 hồ cảnh quan điều tiết nước và không khí, hồ bơi, clubhouse, sân chơi thiếu nhi, công viên trung tâm, khu vực BBQ, gym, khu thể dục thể thao ngoài trời, hệ thống vườn cảnh: vườn giật cấp, vườn thiền, vườn hoa,quảng trường 2000m2…
“Một ngôi nhà theo phong cách Nhật mang tính thẩm mỹ cao gắn liền với ý tưởng tối giản trong cách thiết kế và bài trí. Các yếu tố tự nhiên như gió, ánh sáng, cây xanh, hoa tươi được phát huy tối đa mang đến cảm giác như thiên nhiên ùa vào trong ngôi nhà hiện đại. Đó là yếu tố quan trọng giúp không khí và năng lượng có thể dễ dàng chảy tràn khắp nơi, tạo cảm giác tươi mới và thư thái.
Valora Mizuki Park là căn biệt thự nằm gọn trong lòng Khu đô thị Mizuki Park, hoàn toàn biệt lập với cổng kiểm soát anh ninh ra vào bằng thẻ từ. Sự biệt lập này không chỉ đem đến sự an toàn cho cư dân – điều vô cùng quan trọng trong cuộc sống hiện nay, mà còn tạo nên một cộng đồng sống văn minh với những “người hàng xóm” tri thức và đẳng cấp. “
Ehome Mizuki Park <https://duanmizukipark.net/ehome-mizuki-park-nam-long.html> là một dự án với những góc view đa dạng và đặc sắc để khách hàng có thể chọn lựa: view nhánh sông sông đẹp mắt; view hồ Mỹ Nguyệt Cung điều tiết không khí, quanh năm trong vắt, mênh mang; view hồ bơi hai tầng tận hưởng không khí của resort tại gia….Tất cả đều toát lên sự đẳng cấp nhưng gần gũi, đơn giản mà “đỉnh cao” – nơi bạn có thể trải nghiệm những gì tinh túy và “trong trẻo” nhất của cuộc sống.
Xem Thông Tin Chi Tiết: <https://duanmizukipark.net>

----------

